# iPod 3G Location Services Not Working



## Shad0wsnake (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm having trouble the Location Services on my jailbroken iPod Touch 3G. Location Services is enabled, but it is disabled for every app. It won't let me turn it on for individual apps. Is there a fix for this (besides restoring it)? Is there a Cydia package, such as Cydget, that could be causing this?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Click on *Settings* => *General* => *Restrictions* => If you have a code enter it => Click on *Location* and choose *On*


----------

